# Tournament of the New Generation: Round 2



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 22, 2013)

*Location:* Chuunin Exams Stadium

*Distance:* 30 meters

*Knowledge:* Manga

*Mindset:* Lust to win ()

*Stipulations:*
Any tools they have used before are available
Each of them will be restored to their 100% every after their respective matches

*Round 1:*
Match 1: Aburame Shino vs Akimichi Chouji
Match 2: Hozuki Suigetsu vs Hyuga Hinata
Match 3: Hyuga Neji vs Inuzuka Kiba
Match 4: Juugo vs Kankuro
Match 5: Omoi vs Nara Shikamaru
Match 6: Rock Lee vs Sai
Match 7: Temari vs Tenten
Match 8: Uzumaki Karin vs Yamanaka Ino

*Round 2:*
Match 9: Winner of Match 1 vs Winner of Match 2
Match 10: Winner of Match 3 vs Winner of Match 4
Match 11: Winner of Match 5 vs Winner of Match 6
Match 12: Winner of Match 7 vs Winner of Match 8

*Round 3:*
Match 13: Winner of Match 9 vs Winner of Match 10
Match 14: Winner of Match 11 vs Winner of Match 12

*Round 4:*
Match 15: Winner of Match 13 vs Winner of Match 14

Who will be this tournament's champion?


----------



## Turrin (Jul 22, 2013)

> Match 1: Aburame Shino vs Akimichi Chouji


Shino's bugs start to eat Choji's chakra. Choji goes butterfly mode and smashes Shino into smithereens.



> Match 2: Hozuki Suigetsu vs Hyuga Hinata


Hinata can't even damage Suigetsu and Suigetsu actually has some decent speed feats to out match Hinata with. The victor is clear.



> Match 3: Hyuga Neji vs Inuzuka Kiba


Comes down to if Kaiten can stop Cerberous, which I honestly don't know, but via hype I give the edge to Neji to advance here.



> Match 4: Juugo vs Kankuro


Juugo's raw power and speed overwhelm Kankuro and he gets blown to bits by chakra lazer. 



> Match 5: Nara Shikamaru vs Omoi


Shikkamaru shadow clutches Omoi and than bashes him on the ground to death.



> Match 6: Rock Lee vs Sai


At 30 meters Sai gets airborn and rock lee can't do anything at that point. Sai wins.



> Match 7: Temari vs Tenten


Tenten with Banna Fan could actually put up a fight here using "Bashōsen" Hi no Maki to counter Temari's Fuuton and become stronger in doing so. Sadly Temari is so one dimensional with her Fuutons I think she actually looses here.



> Match 8: Uzumaki Karin vs Yamanaka Ino


Karin has literally Zero battle feats, Ino decimates her



> Match 9: Winner of Match 1 vs Winner of Match 2


Choji absolutely pulverize Suigetsu, but he still has nothing to get through Suigetsu's Water Body so eventually I have to assume Suigetsu comes out on top.



> Match 10: Winner of Match 3 vs Winner of Match 4


Neji with Byakugan should be able to keep up with Juugo's movements fairly well and should be able to defend Juugo's attacks with Hakke Kyosho and Kaiten. Eventually I see Neji finishing him with high difficulty by closing his Tenketsu.



> Match 11: Winner of Match 5 vs Winner of Match 6


This is hard because Sai should get airborn, but at the same time we have Kakashi telling us that someone as smart as Shikkamaru can deal with flying opponents w/o the need of long range Jutsu, so I kind of take that to mean enough that Shikkamaru would outsmart Sai and win here. Now how he does that I can't be use, but he can certainly use Shadow clutch to hurl a light bomb blinding sai and than hurl some explosive tags bring Sai down to earth that way and than Shadow binding him, but there are many other strategies. Anyway I see Shikka taking this eventually with high difficulty.



> Match 12: Winner of Match 7 vs Winner of Match 8


Ino has better all around feats than Tenten, but that dam Banana-fan makes things hard to call here as does the fact that Ino's mind transfer failing would spell doom for her. I actually think Tenten takes this more often than not with high difficulty.



> Match 13: Winner of Match 9 vs Winner of Match 10


Again we have the issue of Neji lacking anyway to down Suigetsu, so even if he pounds on Suigetsu all match he's screwed in the long run. Suigetsu wins again.



> Match 14: Winner of Match 11 vs Winner of Match 12


Finally the reign of Tenten terror comes and end. Shikkamaru's Shadow clutch is much too quick for her, she gets bashed to bits.



> Match 15: Winner of Match 13 vs Winner of Match 14


So Shikkamaru shadow clutchs Suigetsu eventually and than it comes down to how the hell can Shikkamaru counter Suigetsu's Water Body. The only thing I can think of is Shikkamaru using Kageyose no Jutsu to cover Suigetsu in explosive tags and hope the ensuing explosion and fire would be enough to KO suigetsu, I mean that is an awefull lot of explosive tags:


However if Suigetsu can even tank something like that then I really don't know, but if anyone can figure out how to deal with it it's Shikkamaru and given Kishi's extreme bias for Shikkamaru I feel like Shikka has a decent chance to pull something out here once Suigetsu is shadow bound. Though Suigetsu can certainly win as well.

So I can't really call a winner, but it's ether Suigetsu or Shikkamaru.


----------



## 2Broken (Jul 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Tenten with Banna Fan could actually put up a fight here using "Bashōsen" Hi no Maki to counter Temari's Fuuton and become stronger in doing so. Sadly Temari is so one dimensional with her Fuutons I think she actually looses here.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 22, 2013)

*Round One*
*Shino *vs Choji- Choji's multi sizing techniques are his downfall here. While I'm certain he can easily wade and smash through Shino's fodder bugs, his larger size makes him a ridiculously easy target for his recent parasitic insect that devours a foe from the inside out.

*Suigetsu *vs Hinata- while Hinata certainly has the tools to take down Suigetsu, I don't believe she has the experience or the integrity. I can see her swiftly evading his sword swipes and landing a couple of hits, but as soon as Suigetsu realises that Hydration Technique is useless against the Gentle Fist, he ends it with his Drowning Water Blob, or decimates her with his Demon Fish.

*Neji *vs Kiba- they both specialise in taijutsu, which is bad news for Kiba, as Neji's style far outclasses his. The Bykaugan prevents trickery with smoke bombs and Akamaru feints, and Rotation defends Neji from Gatsuga and variants. Kiba could potentially win with his Giant Wolf transformations, but it wouldn't get that far.

*Jugo *vs Kankuro- Jugo's raw power is enough to smash through Kankuro's puppets and blitz him. I'd wager that the Cursed Seal gives some sort of defence against poison too.

*Shikamaru *vs Omoi- Omoi rushes in to engage in swordplay and is caught by Shikamaru's shadows.

Lee vs *Sai*- Lee is undoubtedly more powerful, but Sai has just the arsenal to take him down. He takes to the skies and attacks from the air. Unless the Gates enable flight or amazing jumping power, I doubt there's anything Lee can do.

Temari vs *Tenten*- learning from their last encounter, Banana Tenten counters Temari's wind with the Fan's fire. A completely bemused and surprised Temari is burnt to death.

Karin vs *Ino*- Ino annihilates. Karin has zero fighting feats, while Ino has shown some great ones during the war.

*Round Two*

Shino vs *Suigetsu*- similar to the Hinata battle. Suigetsu realises that Shino's bugs render his Hydration technique useless, so he proceeds to drown him.

*Neji* vs Jugo- Neji's swifter, more analytical style of fighting trumps Jugo's enraged berserker style.

*Shikamaru *vs Sai- an airborne Sai would still create shadows for Shikamaru to play with, and with his great tactics, he would probably net the win. It's hard to debate about Shikamaru- his intelligence is so subjective.

*Tenten *vs Ino- Ino could potentially win if she uses her speedy Shintenshin right off the bat, but she doesn't do that unless she's part of a team. She may evade Tenten's initial barrages of weaponry or elements, but eventually gets taken down from a distance.

*Round Three*

Suigetsu vs *Neji*- Neji has the required skill and tools to take Suigetsu down. Gentle Fist again disrupts the Hydration Technique, but Neji can also deal with Suigetsu's other jutsus. Full Body Blow gets him out of his Drowning Blobs, and Rotation can defend against Demon Fish.

*Shikamaru *vs Tenten- Shikamaru has experience against fan users, and Tenten's fan is as much of a threat to herself as it is to Shikamaru, due to its large chakra costs. With Shika being decent at evasion and having his own ranged techniques to keep Tenten on her toes, he can grab the win.

*Final*

Neji vs Shikamaru- Neji is no slouch in the brain department, and his Byakugan and Rotation almost render Shikamaru's tricks and feints useless. Being much more skilled in direct combat, I think the winner is obvious.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 22, 2013)

Closing tenketsu should work on Suigetsu's body. He still has a chakra network because he can use jutsu. Temari is an Elite Jounin. I highly doubt that she can't react to a katon/fuuton coming her way. And guys let's use common sense. Tenten can use that fan maybe 3-4 times before passing out? Temari can use more than 3-4 fuutons before passing out. She can also have her summon attack in one direction while Temari attacks from another direction. No way in hell is Temari losing to Tenten.

And Shikamaru can not even catch Sai in mid air. So no way is he beating him. Other than that, basically what everyone has been saying has been legitimate.


----------



## Jad (Jul 22, 2013)

Just because Sai goes airborne doesn't mean he has moves that can beat Rock Lee. Rock Lee has more stamina then Sai, so he can out last any of his assaults or infact outlast how much ink he has or scrolls to use.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't wait for Subtle's beautiful narrative. 

*Round 1*​


> Match 1: Aburame Shino vs Akimichi Chōji



Shino's a tricky guy, and his parasistic technique could actually cause huge problems for even Chōji at his maximum size. The chakra devouring bugs could be real nuisances as well. Ultimately, this could be a classic example of intelligence trumping power, but I believe the butterfly kinjutsu increases speed as well as strength, so I tend to think Shino's going to be swatted down.​


> Match 2: Hozuki Suigetsu vs Hyuga Hinata



I really don't see Suigetsu losing this. And while Rosencratz made a really good point earlier, I think even the chakra nodules liquidize when his logia technique is active, so he'd be resistant to Hinata's taijutsu. Plus he has a lot of  to mitigate her style. I also interpreted Suigetsu as being more skilled shinobi, comparable to Sasuke in kenjutsu. I definitely don't see Hinata that was, so I suspect this would be one of the more lopsided matches.​


> Match 3: Hyuga Neji vs Inuzuka Kiba



Kiba's no joke, and from a feat-only perspective, he can put up a damn good fight. I think his new form could drill through even Kaiten, so Neji has to be careful. However, I think the author has definitely gone out of his way to portray Neji as exceptionally skilled and Kiba to be somewhat rash and overall less capable. Consequently, I see Neji evading the superior physical force, waiting for his opportunity, and then taking Kiba down.​


> Match 4: Juugo vs Kankuro



Kankurō is a goldenboy among the lesser characters after showing off his skills and puppets against Sasori. Jūgo has enormously impressive abilities too, but in the end, Jūgo just isn't that cunning and can becomes a berserker when using his full strength... that's easy picking for puppet incapacitation techniques. Ultimately, I think chakra shields counter Jūgo's raw power until opportunity knocks.​


> Match 5: Nara Shikamaru vs Omoi



Omoi is a very talented swordsmen and has been shown to be reasonably intelligent. Shikamaru is in a very dangerous position here, and it really comes down to Omoi's speed and approach. I'm definitely giving Shikamaru the benefit of the doubt though, mostly because of portayal. His ninjutsu is a lot  now too.​


> Match 6: Rock Lee vs Sai



With a 4.5 in speed and a 5 in taijutsu, I think Lee could pound down any of Sai's ink jutsu, and then take it to Sai himself. There's definite potential for Sai to outplay Lee with a bunshin feint, but I think the gap in speed and skill is sufficient enough for Lee to trump here. He's virtually Gai's peer at this point. I don't think hiding in the air or in the  will change anything. Lee has the stamina, and Sai needs to give him everything he's got at once to stand a chance.​


> Match 7: Temari vs Tenten



Temari's strategy against Tenten doesn't need to change, andshe was holding back even as a . So in my opinion, Tenten is going to get slaughtered again if she doesn't knowlingly forfeit.​


> Match 8: Uzumaki Karin vs Yamanaka Ino



Karin hasn't shown any real combat abilities, so I really can't see her prevailing with taijutsu. I see Ino  or otherwise dominating the battle with superior ninjutsu. Karin's sensing abilities might allow her to hang on for a time, but her loss is inevitable.​


----------



## Mithos (Jul 22, 2013)

Winners bolded

Round 1:
Match 1: *Aburame Shino* vs Akimichi Chouji
Match 2: *Hozuki Suigetsu* vs Hyuga Hinata
Match 3: *Hyuga Neji* vs Inuzuka Kiba
Match 4: Juugo vs *Kankuro*
Match 5: *Nara Shikamaru* vs Omoi
Match 6: Rock Lee vs *Sai*
Match 7: *Temari* vs Tenten
Match 8: Uzumaki Karin vs* Yamanaka Ino*

Round 2:
Match 9: *Aburame Shino* vs Hozuki Suigetsu
Match 10: Hyuga Neji vs *Kankuro*
Match 11: Nara Shikamaru vs *Sai*
Match 12: *Temari* vs Yamanaka Ino

Round 3:
Match 13: Aburame Shino vs *Kankuro*
Match 14: Sai vs *Temari*

Round 4:
Match 15: Kankuro vs *Temari*

Champion: Temari


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 22, 2013)

Worry not, my dear Strat, a narrative should be incoming tomorrow.


Matto-sama said:


> Winners bolded
> 
> Round 1:
> Match 1: *Aburame Shino* vs Akimichi Chouji
> ...



Well, ok. It would be nice to see the reasoning for that though.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 22, 2013)

Kankuro over Neji?


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> Just because Sai goes airborne doesn't mean he has moves that can beat Rock Lee. Rock Lee has more stamina then Sai, so he can out last any of his assaults or infact outlast how much ink he has or scrolls to use.



Sai surprised Deidara and Sasori with his speed on his bird. With his giant god like summons, snakes for binding, ink bunshins, barrage of explosions, etc, I doubt Lee is surviving without all of this forever without gates which will wear him out. It is just a game of cat and mouse. Lee not being able to touch Sai is very important.


Round 1:
Match 1: Aburame Shino vs Akimichi Chouji
Shino after unveiling his new jutsu. Large slow targets like Chouji are easy pickings. Well maybe actually. The issue is he has to get up close and punch Chouji. If he can do that, he can win. But Chouji might be able to counterattack and kill him before the bugs get to dangerous. Running up and punching butterfly Chouji when your name is Shino is already going to be pretty difficult. But Shino has a high amount of intellect and bug bunshins to potentially fool him and land the hit needed to win. So probably *Shino* with high difficulty.


Match 2: Hozuki Suigetsu vs Hyuga Hinata
Suigetsu likely wins this one. Just seems to be a better combatant in CQC considering he held his own with Darui for quite some time and reacted to Yondaime Raikage. I'll give it to *Suigetsu* with moderate difficulty.

Match 3: Hyuga Neji vs Inuzuka Kiba
Neji I think. He can deflect his taijutsu with kaiten and has a better style. Neji can take quite a few Gatsugas but Kiba can only handle a couple jyuuken strikes. Kiba is likely faster but not as skilled but he has Akamaru to make up for it and potentially a Kage Bunshin as well. Kaiten makes for an excellent defense though. He can also use mid range combat with Hakke Kushou.  Ceruberus would probably break Kaiten however Neji might be able to end it before it gets to that. *Neji* with high difficulty.

Match 4: Juugo vs Kankuro
Kankurou is more intelligent combat wise and should be able to get a few deadly scratches on Juugo to put him down with poison. Juugo is a berserker and for someone as calculating as Kankurou, that makes him easy pickings. *Kankurou* with moderate difficulty.

Match 5: Nara Shikamaru vs Omoi
Shikamaru for obvious reasons. Omoi is just some low jounin level CQC swordsman. Shikamaru is a genius who has captured more impressive opponents with his kage mane. Omoi has to get close which makes Shikamaru's capture easier. *Shikamaru* with low difficulty.

Match 6: Rock Lee vs Sai
Sai quickly tied up Kiba when he tried to run straight at him which could effectively happen to Lee as well since they are both on the same level of speed. He can trick him with a bunshin to make landing hits more effective and can stick to mid range summoning ink beasts to attack keeping Lee on the defensive. Sai can take to the skies though and Lee would have no way of reaching him. Lee simply can't keep defending from ink summons and explosions from every direction constantly attacking and will use gates and eventually succumb from exhaustion. *Sai* with moderate difficulty.

Match 7: Temari vs Tenten
*Temari.* Fuutons null weapons and banana fan can only be used a few times before she succumbs to her exhaustion.

Match 8: Uzumaki Karin vs Yamanaka Ino
Ino because Karin has minimal feats. *Ino* with low difficulty.

Round 2:
Match 9: Aburame Shino vs Hozuki Suigetsu
Great match. Would love to see this because I do not know who would win. I think Shino's bugs would probably eventually suck up his chakra and with insect bunshins for trickery he can land his internal insect. However Suigetsu can reform so it would be less effective against him than against others. Suigetsu is no slouch in the speed department though and would try his best to stay close to Shino which could seriously hurt him cause of his kenjutsu. I have faith in Shino's intellect to win it for him though so *Shino* with extreme difficulty.

Match 10: Hyuga Neji vs Kankuro
Another good one. Close quarters genius against mid-long range combatant. After rereading Kankurou v. Sasori, I was pretty impressed with the speed in which he was able to bind Deidara and Sasori. He even saved a member of his team while the bomb was going off. This match could honestly go either way. Neji could get caught or cut which would be a problem due to poison. Kankurou has a chakra shield he can use for defense from his Sasori puppet. Neji will constantly try to get in close but with puppets that don't have chakra networks, jyuuken will be useless against them. And Salamander from underground could capture a Neji that just finished his kaiten. This would can go either way but I'll say Kankurou with extreme difficulty.

Match 11: Nara Shikamaru vs Sai
Sai can stay airborne making Kage mane useless. Sai wins this one with a long range barrage. *Sai* with low difficulty.

Match 12: Temari vs Yamanaka Ino
Temari just demolishes her with fuutons. She can dodge only for so long. *Temari* with low difficulty.

I'll do Kankurou vs Shino and Temari vs Sai later.


----------



## Mithos (Jul 22, 2013)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Well, ok. It would be nice to see the reasoning for that though.



Match 1: *Aburame Shino* vs Akimichi Chouji
I don't see Chouji avoiding Shino's bugs, which will quickly leech him of chakra. Growing bigger would just make himself an easier target. 

Match 2: *Hozuki Suigetsu* vs Hyuga Hinata
Suigetsu doesn't have organs so I'm skeptical of how effective jyuuken would be against him. I think Hinata will fail to hurt him enough to take him out, but she can be cleaved in half or drowned. 

Match 3: *Hyuga Neji* vs Inuzuka Kiba
They're both close range fighters, but I think Neji has better reactions and more finesse. He can strike much quicker than Kiba, has a mid-range offense (Air Palm), has better sight, and has a good defensive jutsu with Kaiten.

Match 4: Juugo vs *Kankuro*
Kankuro has access to the weapons of the Sasori puppet, as well as his old puppets and a strong defensive-style one. I think he will manage to poison Juugo and win. Poison is the biggest factor here, in my opinion.

Match 5: *Nara Shikamaru* vs Omoi
I wasn't too impressed by Omoi. I think that since Shikamaru was able to dodge Hidan for a little while, he will be able to defend himself against Omoi and come up with a plan.

Match 6: Rock Lee vs *Sai*
Sai can go airborne and stay out of Lee's range. I think he will be able to capture Lee at some point, since he can use ink beasts as distractions for ink snakes and then finish him off. If Lee uses Gates to break the ink, he will eventually tire himself out before Sai. 

Match 7: *Temari* vs Tenten
As we've seen before, Temari is a nightmare for Tenten. Temari's wind counters Tenten's weapons and can blow away the fire of that magical fan Tenten picked up. 

Match 8: Uzumaki Karin vs *Yamanaka Ino*
Karin has never shown any combat abilities whatsoever. She's a great sensor and healer, but I don't think she can fight. 


Round 2:
Match 9: *Aburame Shino* vs Hozuki Suigetsu
I think Shino's bugs' ability to suck chakra will be effective in surpassing Suigetsu's defense against physical attacks. 

Match 10: Hyuga Neji vs *Kankuro*
Kankuro can defend himself with his defensive puppet, which should block Jyuuken, which I don't see as effective against wood and metal. Neji eventually gets poisoned; I think 2 offensive puppets + Sasori's body would be too much for him given his lack of feats or hype in Part 2. 

Match 11: Nara Shikamaru vs *Sai*
Soaring high in the sky makes this difficulty for Shikamaru. I think as long as Sai watches his shadow, he should be able to overwhelm Shikamaru with his ink beasts. 

Match 12: *Temari* vs Yamanaka Ino
Ino doesn't really have great speed or any defensive jutsu, so I think she gets destroyed by Temari's large, fast AoE slicing winds. 

Round 3:
Match 13: Aburame Shino vs *Kankuro*
It was a draw in Part 1, but I think Kankuro has improved more. Most importantly, Kankuro has access to flame throwers via Sasori's body, which would be a nightmare for Shino's bugs. 

Match 14: Sai vs *Temari*
Temari's winds slice through Sai's hordes of ink beasts and can knock him right out of the sky. Temari is almost as bad of a match for Sai as she is for Tenten in all honesty. 

Round 4:
Match 15: Kankuro vs *Temari*
Temari's winds are both offensive and defensive at the same time, which means she can blow away Kankuro's puppets and any weapons or attacks he launches. Her winds should also be able to slice the puppets apart, since she can mow down a huge section of forest. Temari is a bad match-up for puppet-users, I think. 

Champion: Temari

If you want to elaborate or discuss any specific match-up, I will. I wanted to keep the reasoning pretty short since otherwise it'd be a lot to describe each match in depth.


----------



## Jad (Jul 22, 2013)

Nope, I don't buy any of Sai's attacks landing on a speedy Lee, and even if they did, they would be destroyed via Taijutsu. Lee would take this as another one of his training sessions, but the difficulty will still be there. Just because Sai has more techniques, doesn't mean quantity over quality. I don't buy it. If this is a game of who can last the longest, that would be Lee via his stamina.

I find it pretty silly to think Lee will just open gates like an idiot to an opponent he can't catch in mid air only to waste it.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 23, 2013)

Jad said:


> Nope, I don't buy any of Sai's attacks landing on a speedy Lee, and even if they did, they would be destroyed via Taijutsu. Lee would take this as another one of his training sessions, but the difficulty will still be there. Just because Sai has more techniques, doesn't mean quantity over quality. I don't buy it. If this is a game of who can last the longest, that would be Lee via his stamina.
> 
> I find it pretty silly to think Lee will just open gates like an idiot to an opponent he can't catch in mid air only to waste it.



Lee is 4.5 tier speed. Sai with his two ink gods landed hits on 4.5 tier speed Akatsuki Deidara and Sasori. Sai tied up 4.5 tier speed Kiba with his snakes at point blank. He reacted to Uzumaki Naruto and blocked his kunai slash. He reacted to 4.5 tier speed Sasuke and caught his arm. That's fine that you want to believe that and all but Sai's feats speak to the contrary. If you honestly think Lee can somehow avoid any and everything Sai throws at him, then you are simply mistaken. Lee is going to destroy his 2 god ink summons? He will need gates for that. Lee can punch away explosions? He can't even do that with gates.

Lee can't avoid Sai's attacks all day. He has already landed hits on people on Lee's level of speed. He will need gates to avoid consistently avoid but then he just drains himself. Lee is not on Sai's level. Period.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 23, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Kankuro over Neji?



My thoughts exactly.

Neji's Gentle Fist slices through the chakra strings, rendering Kankuro's style useless.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 23, 2013)

Generally speaking, I am going to interpret this however I feel like. 

And none of you can stop me! 

*Round 1:*



> Match 1: Aburame Shino vs Akimichi Chouji



Shino runs from Nikudan Sensha in the direction of the corner with trees. Before he gets hit, he replaces himself with a Mush Bunshin and flickers into a tree. He disperses the bugs around Chouji and sends in more to the big hole in the wall that the meat tank creates. Chouji notices his chakra being drained so he decides to give Shino a target with more chakra for him to eat. Shino's bugs suddenly lose Chouji for a second and Shino wonders what has happened when Chouji emerges from the wall in butterfly mode. Mushidama begins to form around him, but Chouji uses his enhanced speed to flicker through at Shino.

Shino prepares to defend himself with Kidaichuu Mushikui, but before he gets an opportunity, the overwhelming power Choudan Bakugeki smashes into him. Chouji looks down at his fallen foe and declares that, "I'm sorry, Shino, but I will make my clan proud by winning this tournament."

*Winner: Akimichi Chouji*



> Match 2: Hozuki Suigetsu vs Hyuga Hinata



The two skirmish at close range, with HInata evading the strikes of the Kubikiribouchou and using her superior taijutsu to maneuver in and strike at Suigetsu with Jyuken. Suigetu's chest half explodes from the chakra but reforms at once. Hinata withdraws and takes a good look at what she is facing with the Byakugan. She realizes her best chance is to close as many tenketsu points as possible before his body can liquify, but to do that, she needs him exposed and without his sword. So when Suigetsu comes at her again, she uses Hakke Kusho to knock his sword out of his hands. Although her follow up strike is dodged, she lands in perfect position for Hakke Rokujuuyon Shou. She goes for the first step of the move...and Mizudeppo blows through her brain.

Suigetsu chuckles and says "Well the legendary strength of the Hyuga isn't that much after all...still, what an annoyance."

*Winner: Hozuki Suigetsu*



> Match 3: Hyuga Neji vs Inuzuka Kiba



Right off the bat, Kiba makes the decision to finish this with his most powerful strike. But before he does so, he wants to make sure that Neji is cornered so he can't evading him. He creates a Kage Bunshin and then begins to use a three body version of Gatsuuga, planning to pummel Neji into a wall. The three of them succeed in outmaneuvering Neji and forcing him into the air where they plan to strike. But they are repelled by Hakkeshou Kaiten, which demolishes the clone outright. Realizing he needs more power, Kiba transitions to Garouga after a failed attempt at dynamic marking to blind Neji. The speed and power of this attack pressure Neji into a full retreat, but with his Byakugan, he discerns the exact nature of the rotation. And as they come to strike at him again, he uses Hakke Kusho to throw them off, causing them to spiral out of control and careen into a wall. As Kiba and Akamaru fall, Neji hits them with Hakke Rokujuuyon Shou. 

Before he takes them out with swift Jyuken strikes to the heart, Neji quotes Naruto's words to Kiba at him. "If you use your jutsu carelessly, they will be used against you. You should have learned that by now. And that's why you lose."

*Winner: Hyuga Neji*



> Match 4: Juugo vs Kankuro



The initial clash between the Sasori puppet and Juugo using his transformations won't be particularly fruitful for either party. Kankuro will withdraw and attack from range with Akahigi Kiki Sankaku while Juugo enters his fully transformed state. The explosions will come, but Juugo won't be in them, having rocketed up out of range. By the time Kankuro notices, however, Juugo will be rocketing down recklessly screaming like a mad man. Kankuro will draw Sasori onto him with Kikou Junbuu. He can block Kassokuken: Ichishiki this way, however, Juugo can extend his arms around and tear the puppet apart. Kankuro will scurry back, but will also reveal that he has attached chakra strings to Juugo to bind him. He will bring out Karasu.

At this point, Juugo will charge his lasers and threaten Kankuro with them. However, Kankuro uses his puppet's poison gas bomb before Juugo's lasers. There is an explosion in the gas cloud and when it clears we see Juugo on the ground. Karasu has been destroyed but in front of Kankuro are a badly damaged Chichi and Haha, who shielded him. Kankuro takes a moment to point out to the rapidly passing out Juugo that had he spent less time gloating, he probably could have won the match. 

*Winner: Kankuro*



> Match 5: Nara Shikamaru vs Omoi



Omoi will charge right in, but perceptive as he is, he will see Kagemane no Jutsu being used. He will dart to the side and maneuver around the shadow to get in close, and then with a backlash of his sword he will sever the Kage Nui. However, little does he realize that the main purpose was to get a Kagemane Shruiken in his blindspot. He is reflexive enough to dodge or deflect, but his shadow gets caught and he is bound. He then gets skewered by Kage Nui as Shikamaru reveals his tactic.

*Winner: Nara Shikamaru*



> Match 6: Rock Lee vs Sai



Rock Lee will dance around and through Sai's binding snakes with some difficulty and get in close to deliver Konoha Senpuu, forcing Sai to dodge and then block. However, by activating the first gate, he can bypass Sai's guard and send him flying with this kick. With his opponent off balance, he will probably go up to the third gate so he can use the Omote Renge at extra power. Sai will try to intercept him with ink tigers, but Lee can easily bypass them. Although he will seem to get Sai into Kage Buyou, at this point he will discover that the ink tigers created enough of a blind spot for Sai to replace himself with a Sumi Bunshin while he escaped underground. The Bunshin will disperse as Sai emerges to use reform the collapsing ink into snakes to bind Lee.

However, Lee can activate up to the fifth gate in order to give him enough leeway to break free and then demolish the ink tigers as they try to attack him. However, Sai will have used this time to draw a bird and get on it and he will take to the skies, where he will begin using ink birds mixed with explosive tags to attack Lee and corner him. Lee can try to use the stadium itself to get the height to leap and reach Sai, but the bird in flight is too fast. And now Sai will start drawing flying serpents to launch at Lee as well. Lee, in desperation, will activate the sixth gate and concentrate his strength into a single leap. Such a straight attack makes it easy for Sai, who will produce his two giant ogres to come right at Lee. However, Lee will shout, "Don't underestimate the power of youth" as he punches the air with full speed to bring out Asa Kujaku, demolishing the ogres and going right on through to Sai. He can then take him out with a single kick as he falls.

*Winner: Rock Lee*



> Match 7: Temari vs Tenten



Temari will probably try to demolish Tenten right away since she finds her a boring opponent. Using Oukamaitachi, she will be met by Tenten's Bashounsen: Hi no Maki, which will overpower her jutsu. She will be forced to leap up, only to be intercepted by Tenten's grenade, which she can block with her fan, but some of the kunai shot off will seriously wound her. She will be amazed at how different things are and Tenten will remind her that she isn't to be underestimate just because she had the advantage last time. Temari will seem to become enraged and use Kuchiyose: Kirikiri Mai, which Tenten will confidently counter with Hi no Maki again, But much to her surprise, Kamatari maneuvers around the flames and strikes her down. Temari floats above the flames on her fan, and reveals how far her manipulation of Fuuton has come. She then mocks Tenten's words to her by telling her not to underestimate her just because she had the advantage last time.

*Winner: Temari *



> Match 8: Uzumaki Karin vs Yamanaka Ino


Ino senses that Karin is also a sensor, so rather than using her detectable clan techniques, so goes in for a taijutsu battle. After a little sparring, Ino cuts off a piece of her own hair and uses it like whip with her chakra to catch Karin, and go in to stab her in the heart with a kunai. Karin's chakra begins to fade so Ino releases her and lets her guard down. Karin leaps back into action and stabs Ino through the heart, revealing her regenerative power. She was only playing at being weakened by suppressing her chakra.

*Winner: Uzumaki Karin* 

Will do the second round tomorrow.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 1:

*Shino vs Choji*.

With Kidaichū  Mushikui Shino has become a more dangerous enemy to face. All he needs to do is get those bugs on Choji and it's pretty much a done deal. On the other hand Choji has Nikudan Sensha along with his ability to use Baika to be close in size to the Gedo, should allow him to kill all the bugs that touch him before they actually do him harm. Add in BM which increase his speed+power and he should take out Shino eventually. *I see Choji winning more times then not.*

*Hinata vs Suigetsu*.

Hinata goes to hit Suigetsu and she receives the Jugo treatment followed by being stabbed. *Suigetsu wins more times then not.*

*Neji vs Kiba.*

Kiba is out classed really. Neji has better Taijutsu skills, is faster, smarter, and almost better in everything else. Kiba's only way of winning is if he used Jinjū Konbi Henge: Sōtōrō  followed by Garōga or used Jinjū Kongō Henge: Santōrō and landed Ooiga Gatenga . So its a question upon whether Kiba can get off and transform before he's beaten, I personally don't see that happening more times then not which is why *I see Neji as the victory*.

*Juugo vs Kankuro*.

While I view Jugo as the stronger of the two, Kankuro is a bad match up. All Kankuro needs to do is land a hit on Jugo with his Poison and it's a done deal. Unless Jugo manages to dodge every attack and take out Kankuro quickly *I see Kankuro winning more times then not*.

*Shikamaru vs Omoi*.

From what I remember Omoi is a swordsman and hasn't shown much(if any) jutsu. He's needs to get close to Shika and that won't go to well. Shika and his Kagemane and Kagemane relate jutsu will catch Omoi so he can be put down.* Shika winning more times then not*.

*Rocklee vs Sai.*

Rocklee has better Taijutsu, should be faster and should win most encounters in CQC. Lee would constantly beat Sai around and he should be able to beat almost of of Sai's creations just like Choji did before. I* see Lee winning more times then not.*

*Temari vs 1010*.

Lolololololololol. Tenten gets destroyed, again.

Karin vs Ino.

Karin has shown nothing for me to think she'll beat Ino. Ino wins more times then not.

Will do the rest later.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Neji's Gentle Fist slices through the chakra strings, rendering Kankuro's style useless.


By that logic, Shino should have absolutely dominated Kankurou in part 1. Shino can destroy the chakra threads from a distance while Neji has to be close to destroy them. Don't forget some crucial points. Puppeteers can disconnect and reconnect their threads in an instant. If he goes for some threads, Kankurou can easily trick him by thinking they are disconnected and then reconnect them quickly to attack from behind. Point is, trying to just cut the threads and thinking the puppets are useless afterwards will leave him open.



SubtleObscurantist said:


> Generally speaking, I am going to interpret this however I feel like.
> 
> And none of you can stop me!
> 
> ...


When people start off like that I get a little scared to see what they are gonna post.

So you giving Lee new feats, eh? Unless he has used 6 gates and Asa Kujaku and I haven't noticed yet. I'll admit I laughed out loud when I read that. Especially at all your little comments that people say at the end of their match.


WOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!  Aside from the chakra hair whip, WTF?!?! Karin plays dead? The hilarious part is there is only 1 flaw in the scenario. Has she ever used her regeneration on herself? When Sasuke stabbed her, she didn't heal herself. Presumably she shouldn't need to bite herself cause her chakra is already in her. The jutsu could be used like a potential byakugou type except a lot more chakra (or Karin doesn't have that much idk). But that is all speculation. Like this fight . Way to think outside the box though. Impressive.



Bonly said:


> Round 1:
> 
> *Rocklee vs Sai.*
> 
> Rocklee has better Taijutsu, should be faster and should win most encounters in CQC. Lee would constantly beat Sai around and he should be able to beat almost of of Sai's creations just like Choji did before. I* see Lee winning more times then not.*


I feel like you are seriously neglecting Sai's feats as well as his ability to take flight. Rest of the post was alright I guess.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 24, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> I feel like you are seriously neglecting Sai's feats as well as his ability to take flight. Rest of the post was alright I guess.



Not at all. Most of Sa'is creatures that he's shown to make haven't shown that they can take a hit from Lee without turning back into useless Ink. If any ink creature tries to bind Rocklee then he can enter the fifth gate instantly which gives him a huge power boost to break out of said binding and easily crush all ink creatures. When it comes to flying Rocklee can do to Sai what A did to Naruto and the only time Sai's bird has shown anything notable speed wise was when he blitz Deidara+Sasori on Deidara's bird when they were underrating him and he was pissed off. Add that to how Sai doesn't get on a bird and rain ink creatures down early in a match more times then not along with Lee being able to pressure and overwhelm Sai in CQC, Sai taking to the skies might not happen and if Sai does, he'll met the ground.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 24, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> By that logic, Shino should have absolutely dominated Kankurou in part 1. Shino can destroy the chakra threads from a distance while Neji has to be close to destroy them. Don't forget some crucial points. Puppeteers can disconnect and reconnect their threads in an instant. If he goes for some threads, Kankurou can easily trick him by thinking they are disconnected and then reconnect them quickly to attack from behind. Point is, trying to just cut the threads and thinking the puppets are useless afterwards will leave him open.



Yeah I know that was a simple answer, but in essence that's what would happen. Neji's Full Body Blow can prevent the puppets from grabbing him, and Rotation and Byakugan deal with projectiles.
I'm also sure Air Palm has enough force to smash through wood.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 24, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> When people start off like that I get a little scared to see what they are gonna post.
> 
> So you giving Lee new feats, eh? Unless he has used 6 gates and Asa Kujaku and I haven't noticed yet. I'll admit I laughed out loud when I read that. Especially at all your little comments that people say at the end of their match.



I mean, I gave everyone new feats to fit what I think they probably can do since a lot of people haven't had good screen time. I figured that if Lee could open five gates after a year of training, by now he should be able to do more than that. Plus, all the youngsters seem to be catching up with their benchmarks. And Asa Kujaku is no more than opening six gates and then rapid punching. I won't give him Hirudora though (although I am going to give him more feats, lol) because that is a technique that seems a little more complicated. The shaping and control of air pressure and all that.


> WOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!  Aside from the chakra hair whip, WTF?!?! Karin plays dead? The hilarious part is there is only 1 flaw in the scenario. Has she ever used her regeneration on herself? When Sasuke stabbed her, she didn't heal herself. Presumably she shouldn't need to bite herself cause her chakra is already in her. The jutsu could be used like a potential byakugou type except a lot more chakra (or Karin doesn't have that much idk). But that is all speculation. Like this fight . Way to think outside the box though. Impressive.



Lol, I mean to justify this (I'll be honest, I kinda just wanted Karin to win for kicks and giggles) Kabuto did say his ability to regenerate was Karin's ability.  And I mean, based on where she was wounded, she took a lethal wound and lived through it. It seems like the very fact Sakura was able to do anything for her shows that she must have been healing herself as well because that kind of wound can't be healed by even advanced medical ninjutsu.

Anyway, I'll do the next round in a bit.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 2:

*Choji vs Suigetsu.*

Karin smashed Suigetsu's head into a wall with her foot and gave some extra lickings as well yet Suigetsu was shown to be perfectly fine afterward. Choji is gonna be the Karin in this situation here. He can deal damage upon damage upon damage and it won't do anything to Suigetsu. On the other hand Choji has the skills to avoid death by Suigetsu so Suigetsu can't really do much either. This comes down to who outlast who because once one of them runs out of chakra, the other win get the killing blow in. *I'd go with Choji winning more times then not* as he seems to have more chakra then Suigetsu.

*Neji vs Kankuro.*

With the Byakugan Neji will see all the weapons and traps Kankuro's puppets have as well as see where all of Kankuro's puppets are at, at all times. Neji's Hakkeshō Kaiten and Jūkenpō Ichigekishin  and 	Hakke Kūshō should be able to block all attacks from Kankuro puppets poison gas, needles, saws ect. Neji can also cut the chakra strings off of any puppets within his range to shortly make it useless as well. All Neji needs to do is get close enough to Kankuro to mess him up in CQC and finish him off and with the speed Neji has, he should be able to do it. *I see Neji winning more times then not.*

*Shika vs Rocklee.*

Rocklee has the speed to dodge Shika's shadows as well as has the gates to outright break out of the shadows if he was caught. Unless Shika came up with some plan which allows him to win(which I wouldn't be surprised if Kishi gone down this road) or stabbed Lee in the head using Kagenui . *I'd favor Lee to win more times then not.*

*Temari vs Ino.*

Temari has the AoE and power to keep Ino away as well as outright kill her. Temari is pretty darn smart so after seeing Ino's jutsu she could make a few Bunshin to try and confuse Ino then end her. If Ino caught the real Temari then i'm not sure what she could do. *I'd favor Temari more times then not.*


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 25, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Not at all. Most of Sa'is creatures that he's shown to make haven't shown that they can take a hit from Lee without turning back into useless Ink. If any ink creature tries to bind Rocklee then he can enter the fifth gate instantly which gives him a huge power boost to break out of said binding and easily crush all ink creatures. When it comes to flying Rocklee can do to Sai what A did to Naruto and the only time Sai's bird has shown anything notable speed wise was when he blitz Deidara+Sasori on Deidara's bird when they were underrating him and he was pissed off. Add that to how Sai doesn't get on a bird and rain ink creatures down early in a match more times then not along with Lee being able to pressure and overwhelm Sai in CQC, Sai taking to the skies might not happen and if Sai does, he'll met the ground.


You're not getting it. Your post said nothing like this. It said essentially: Lee is faster and has better taijutsu so he wins in CQC cause his ink creatures aren't strong. There are many things wrong with simplifying a match up like that. But I'll address this post you took the time to make.

He enters the 5th gate and proceeds to drain the hell out of himself while Sai is up on a bird where he can't reach. Sai can fly higher than what A jumped. 5th gated Lee=/=V1 Yondaime Raikage. Don't give the Yondaime Raikage's feats to 5th gated Rock Lee. Lee also doesn't seem to bust out gates very quickly btw. Considering for Lee they are a last resort and he does not bust out gates at the start, it is far more likely Sai will be on a bird then Lee will bust out his gates before he gets on a bird. And from there what can Lee do? Can't reach him and Sai has already shown he can tag people on Lee's base speed level. Lee can upgrade with gates to avoid easier but then they run out and he dies. So when you say taijutsu and CQC beats Sai it doesn't make sense because the match would not be CQC. Sai has ink bunshins to trick him with, snakes to bind, giant ink gods, ink beasts, explosives on birds, etc. Sai is by defintion a long range fighter. I could literally just say, "Sai is a better long range fighter so he wins," and it would amount to the same thing you said. Doesn't make sense.



-JT- said:


> Yeah I know that was a simple answer, but in essence that's what would happen. Neji's Full Body Blow can prevent the puppets from grabbing him, and Rotation and Byakugan deal with projectiles.
> I'm also sure Air Palm has enough force to smash through wood.


Well if you're going to say all that ok, just saying that I had a problem with just saying oh he cuts the strings when that strategy did not work for Shino and it could easily be defended against by reconnecting. And these puppets are strong. And Kankurou has options. He can gas or fire projectiles as kaiten is slowing down and about to stop. Attacking from underneath is also an option. Neji winning is fine but just saying he cuts strings and keeps it moving just shocked me.



SubtleObscurantist said:


> I mean, I gave everyone new feats to fit what I think they probably can do since a lot of people haven't had good screen time. I figured that if Lee could open five gates after a year of training, by now he should be able to do more than that. Plus, all the youngsters seem to be catching up with their benchmarks. And Asa Kujaku is no more than opening six gates and then rapid punching. I won't give him Hirudora though (although I am going to give him more feats, lol) because that is a technique that seems a little more complicated. The shaping and control of air pressure and all that.
> 
> 
> Lol, I mean to justify this (I'll be honest, I kinda just wanted Karin to win for kicks and giggles) Kabuto did say his ability to regenerate was Karin's ability.  And I mean, based on where she was wounded, she took a lethal wound and lived through it. It seems like the very fact Sakura was able to do anything for her shows that she must have been healing herself as well because that kind of wound can't be healed by even advanced medical ninjutsu.
> ...



So you passing out feats like candy on Halloween, eh? Aight do what you do. Not saying it's impossible just saying this is indeed the battledome.

Idk if those wounds are the same at all. And she is an Uzumaki and very resilient so she could have just lived. She took an amaterasu and actually lived after all. But that Kabuto portion does make some sense. But if you're given Lee Morning Peacocks I guess this ain't nothing


----------



## Bonly (Jul 25, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> You're not getting it. Your post said nothing like this. It said essentially: Lee is faster and has better taijutsu so he wins in CQC cause his ink creatures aren't strong. There are many things wrong with simplifying a match up like that. But I'll address this post you took the time to make.



I get it, I just don't care whether you have a problem with it being over simplified or not.



> He enters the 5th gate and proceeds to drain the hell out of himself while Sai is up on a bird where he can't reach. Sai can fly higher than what A jumped. 5th gated Lee=/=V1 Yondaime Raikage. Don't give the Yondaime Raikage's feats to 5th gated Rock Lee.



Unless you have proof or something suggest that Lee can't jump and attack like A did(or other character's jumping and attacking), this doesn't mean anything. 



> Lee also doesn't seem to bust out gates very quickly btw. Considering for Lee they are a last resort and he does not bust out gates at the start, it is far more likely Sai will be on a bird then Lee will bust out his gates before he gets on a bird.



Never said Lee would go gates early.



> And from there what can Lee do? Can't reach him and Sai has already shown he can tag people on Lee's base speed level. Lee can upgrade with gates to avoid easier but then they run out and he dies.



Read my past post to see what Lee can do.



> So when you say taijutsu and CQC beats Sai it doesn't make sense because the match would not be CQC.



It doesn't make sense to you because you ignore quite a few things. You just see it as: Well Sai can get on a bird and rain down attacks. Yet the manga doesn't support this happening more times then not. Besides his sneak attack on Haku's team and his blitz on Sasori+Deidara, how many times has Sai made a bird and attack from above out of someone's range? I bet I can show you more times where Sai only attacks from a afar on the ground or is forced(or willinging) go into CQC more times then not before he makes a bird and attack from above. And thats what I'm going with, how Lee would make his way into CQC and eventually take out Sai early in CQC.



> Sai has ink bunshins to trick him with



Lee would see most(if not all) of the clones made and can easily find out where the real one is at.



> snakes to bind



Which he can get out of.



> giant ink gods



Which he could take them out as well as likely take a hit without too much damage.



> ink beasts



Which he can take out easily.



> explosives on birds, etc.



Which Lee has the speed to outright dodge them.



> Sai is by defintion a long range fighter. I could literally just say, "Sai is a better long range fighter so he wins," and it would amount to the same thing you said. Doesn't make sense.



Good for you then, say that if it you think that's good enough, I wouldn't care enough to reply to that part if you did post that. As said in my first post, Lee can beat most(if not all) of Sai's ink creatures, is faster,stronger, and better Taijutsu. Sai gets overwhelmed and loses.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 25, 2013)

You get what you dish out. You've been warned.



Bonly said:


> I get it, I just don't care whether you have a problem with it being over simplified or not.
> 
> 
> Unless you have proof or something suggest that Lee can't jump and attack like A did(or other character's jumping and attacking), this doesn't mean anything.
> ...


Yes you do otherwise you wouldn't have responded. That wasn't very smart to say. Sorry?

Sorry buddy but unless YOU have proof that Rock Lee can perform feats on the same level as one of the strongest and fastest characters in the history of the Narutoverse then guess what? He can't perform them. There is no proof that Ino can not use Hirashin. By your logic she can perform it because there is no proof she CAN'T use it. By your logic any human being can claim anything about something else and because there isn't proof that it DOESN'T exist then you claim it does. This is a hardcore fallacy and is making you look like a poor debater who can't use feats to back his claims but poorly worded fallacies to justify illogical claims. Shall I go on?

Sai managed to tag multiple Akatsuki members with 2 ink gods and tied up a 4.5 tier speed user in the form of Kiba. Same speed tier as Lee. He also isn't the brightest so bunshin feint is also a possibility. That's 3 things right there coming at Lee. He will need gates to break out pretty quickly.

The one sentence about Lee being better in taijutsu and faster? Sorry, but I prefer posts that actually have substance.

Sai can have more than one way of attacking. He can get on a bird, he can get up close, or he can stay on the ground from long range. Three options. Logically, if he is SOOO outmatched in CQC like you seem to persist then there is only one option. Congrats on backing yourself into a corner with that one. Let's play your cute game though. Sai stays on the ground and NEVER uses the bird to stay away. He rushes at Sai. Sai avoids the hit and throws out ink beasts. They distract him briefly. Maybe a couple explosions too. Sai makes a bunshin and goes underground in the ensuing chaos. Sai tricks him with an ink bunshin and ties him up with snakes. 5 gates breaks him out and he flies into the air but Lee gets him before he can get far enough away. Real Sai uses giant Ink gods from behind to catch Lee or uses a barrage of explosions to take him out from behind Lee while he thinks he has the real Sai. Sai not using common sense still would beat Lee. But common sense dictates Sai stays away from the CQC specialist.



Bonly said:


> Lee would see most(if not all) of the clones made and can easily find out where the real one is at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee can tell the difference between clones? When did Lee become such a combat genius that he can see through clones?

By using gates. Which takes up his stamina and then he has no way of reaching Sai whether he goes underground or takes to the skies or goes after a bunshin. Take your pick. All 3 are an option btw. Try again.

You mean with 5 gates he could take them out. Which takes more stamina. And he still can't reach Sai.  Failed again.

The fact that you seem to be isolating the scenarios says you aren't thinking about the fight very well. He gets tied up by snakes and then ink beasts come and hit simultaneously. While explosions are coming at him. Etc etc. Ink beasts are one problem. What happens if they attack in his blind spot when he is distracted with a clone?

Sure he could. If explosions were the only thing to worry about. Lucky for you I have also listed a bunch of other things. And to dodge everything he will need gates. Which wears him out. You need to consider more factors when you try to debate. Not just "Lee has taijutsu and is fast and I'll give him whatever feats I want to even the Yondaime Raikage's feats." Just comes off as silly.

That's the thing. It isn't good. It would sound just as dumb as someone saying Lee wins because he has taijutsu, speed, and really cool. Doubt many people could take such comments seriously in the battledome . Yet you haven't addressed the fact that Lee can't reach Sai, Sai has many ways to trick him and land attacks, Sai isn't going to engage a CQC specialist in CQC for any reasonable length of time, Lee needs gates to consistently dodge and that will wear him down, etc. That's why your first post was really bad. And I pointed it out to you because it was THAT bad. Honestly though your attitude kind of bothers me and if all you can do is give Lee feats of Yondaime Raikage then sorry but I think debating with someone who is so desperate that they have to give feats from other characters not even related to the character in question to said character, then I believe that further discussion will prove to be pointlessly hilarious. Have a good day.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 25, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> Yes you do otherwise you wouldn't have responded. That wasn't very smart to say. Sorry?



No I couldn't careless if you have a problem but if you wish for me to go into more detail and I'm bored with nothing better to do then why not. 



> Sorry buddy but unless YOU have proof that Rock Lee can perform feats on the same level as one of the strongest and fastest characters in the history of the Narutoverse then guess what? He can't perform them.



Sorry but no. There is this cool thing called common sense that should kick in at times. Unless you have proof that Lee can't jump and attack someone while in gates, I'm under no assumption to assume he can't and this is ignoring that you're sadly too stupid to realize that Lee has already done such a thing before in the manga. 



> There is no proof that Ino can not use Hirashin. By your logic she can perform it because there is no proof she CAN'T use it. By your logic any human being can claim anything about something else and because there isn't proof that it DOESN'T exist then you claim it does. This is a hardcore fallacy and is making you look like a poor debater who can't use feats to back his claims but poorly worded fallacies to justify illogical claims. Shall I go on?



You seem to be under the impression that I care. Sadly that's not the case, Lee can do what A did.



> Sai managed to tag multiple Akatsuki members with 2 ink gods and tied up a 4.5 tier speed user in the form of Kiba. Same speed tier as Lee. He also isn't the brightest so bunshin feint is also a possibility. That's 3 things right there coming at Lee. He will need gates to break out pretty quickly.



That's pretty neat, nothing Lee can't handle.



> The one sentence about Lee being better in taijutsu and faster? Sorry, but I prefer posts that actually have substance.



Seems like your implying that I care.



> Sai can have more than one way of attacking. He can get on a bird, he can get up close, or he can stay on the ground from long range. Three options. Logically, if he is SOOO outmatched in CQC like you seem to persist then there is only one option. Congrats on backing yourself into a corner with that one.



Well it's not like Lee has the speed to take away those other options or anything, oh wait, but I'm sure you're smart enough to have thought of that,amiright?



> Let's play your cute game though. Sai stays on the ground and NEVER uses the bird to stay away. He rushes at Sai. Sai avoids the hit and throws out ink beasts. They distract him briefly. Maybe a couple explosions too. Sai makes a bunshin and goes underground in the ensuing chaos. Sai tricks him with an ink bunshin and ties him up with snakes. 5 gates breaks him out and he flies into the air but Lee gets him before he can get far enough away. Real Sai uses giant Ink gods from behind to catch Lee or uses a barrage of explosions to take him out from behind Lee while he thinks he has the real Sai. Sai not using common sense still would beat Lee. But common sense dictates Sai stays away from the CQC specialist.



So bad this part gave me cancer. 




> Lee can tell the difference between clones? When did Lee become such a combat genius that he can see through clones?



This is where that cool thing called common sense might kick in for some people. First think about how Sai makes anything. Now remember that they are fighting in an area where there isn't much space for Sai to get out of Lee's sight. Now add in how Lee is gonna be looking at Sai most of the time. Now add all three together and ask why Lee might have a decent chance at know which is the real one and which isn't.



> By using gates. Which takes up his stamina and then he has no way of reaching Sai whether he goes underground or takes to the skies or goes after a bunshin. Take your pick. All 3 are an option btw. Try again.



Concession accepted.



> You mean with 5 gates he could take them out. Which takes more stamina. And he still can't reach Sai.  Failed again.



Nope he can do it in base.



> The fact that you seem to be isolating the scenarios says you aren't thinking about the fight very well. He gets tied up by snakes and then ink beasts come and hit simultaneously. While explosions are coming at him. Etc etc. Ink beasts are one problem. What happens if they attack in his blind spot when he is distracted with a clone?



Gates. Simple as that.



> Sure he could. If explosions were the only to worry about. Lucky for you I have also listed a bunch of other things. And to dodge everything he will need gates. Which wears him out.



Good thing Sai's creations have Sai's creations have been slow enough where Lee can dodge them in base.



> You need to consider more factors when you try to debate. Not just "Lee has taijutsu and is fast and I'll give him whatever feats I want to even the Yondaime Raikage's feats." Just comes off as silly.



This again would be implying that I care. Sadly I don't and i'll keep saying Lee do what A did.



> That's the thing. It isn't good. It would sound just as dumb as someone saying Lee wins because he has taijutsu, speed, and really cool.



That's pretty neat.



> Doubt many people could take such comments seriously in the battledome .



This yet again would imply that I care. 



> Yet you haven't addressed the fact that Lee can't reach Sai,



Already did, you're just in denial.



> Sai has many ways to trick him and land attacks, Sai isn't going to engage a CQC specialist in CQC for any reasonable length of time, Lee needs gates to consistently dodge and that will wear him down, etc.



Once Lee go gates he can lolblitz Sai and end it as well as none of Ink's creations will touch him in gates.



> That's why your first post was really bad. And I pointed it out to you because it was THAT bad.



And yet you felt the rest of my post was ok besides this part. I think you mean to say is "That's why I think the Lee vs Sai part of your post was really bad".



> Honestly though your attitude kind of bothers me



Aww I'm sorry, did my attitude give you a boo boo? Do you want me to call a wambulance for you?



> and if all you can do is give Lee feats of Yondaime Raikage then sorry but I think debating with someone who is so desperate that they have to give feats from other characters not even related to the character in question to said character, then I believe that further discussion will prove to be pointlessly hilarious. Have a good day.



Good for you, want a cookie?


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 25, 2013)

So you have an entire post of ignoring the majority of what I say and deflecting arguments with comments like "This gave me cancer," "Sorry no," "I just really don't care" (ironic because you keep responding so obviously you do care), "Lee lolblitzes," and continuing to give Lee feats of the Yondaime Raikage. There are also a variety of insults put in there. So basically an entire post filled to the brim with fallacious "arguments." If you are going to persist with obvious arrogance and condescension, you should at least have the manga knowledge to back it up. Because right now if all you can do is ignore and yell "Lee lolblitzes, dodges everything with feats from Yondaime Raikage, you give me cancer, I don't care, etc," it makes you seem even more silly. You should sprinkle in your insults with good substance not just have a post of insults and ignoring of arguments. It comes off that you simply can't respond to them and must use fallacious claims to try and stay afloat. Think about that next time. Have a good day and steer clear of the insults especially if you don't have the facts to back it up


Edit: I'll be reporting you btw. What you said was insulting but the fact that you can insult while not providing anything of note and ignoring what I say means you either trolling or need to be talked to. Either way, reported.

Edit 2: I apologize for your thread getting a little derailed Subtle.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 25, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> So you have an entire post of ignoring the majority of what I say and deflecting arguments with comments like "This gave me cancer," "Sorry no," "I just really don't care" (ironic because you keep responding so obviously you do care), "Lee lolblitzes," and continuing to give Lee feats of the Yondaime Raikage. There are also a variety of insults put in there. So basically an entire post filled to the brim with fallacious "arguments." If you are going to persist with obvious arrogance and condescension, you should at least have the manga knowledge to back it up. Because right now if all you can do is ignore and yell "Lee lolblitzes, dodges everything with feats from Yondaime Raikage, you give me cancer, I don't care, etc," it makes you seem even more silly. You should sprinkle in your insults with good substance not just have a post of insults and ignoring of arguments. It comes off that you simply can't respond to them and must use fallacious claims to try and stay afloat. Think about that next time. Have a good day and steer clear of the insults especially if you don't have the facts to back it up



-snip-I've already explained how Lee can win in the first two posts. You haven't given anything to suggest that Lee won't one shot Sai's creatures. You haven't shown me Sai reacting to anything as fast as a fifth gated Lee. You haven't given any reason as to why Lee can't jump in the air and attack besides saying he hasn't shown to(which is false as he has). You ignored how Lee has the speed and power to get through everything Sai can do and end this quickly after Lee forces his way into CQC. If you ignore all that while i'm being nice and just repeat "duhhhhh he Sai can fly. Duhhhhhh Sai has ink creatures" even though I alreadyu counted those points then that's what you get. -snip-


-snip-


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 25, 2013)

Settle down please, guys.

*Round 2*



> Akimichi Chouji vs Hozuki Suigetsu



Chouji chases Suigetsu into a corner with Nikudan Sensha, but Suigetsu dodges at the last second and Chouji hits the wall. Suigetsu uses Suiton: Gousuiwa and strikes at Chouji, but his strike gets deflected with Hari Jizou and Chouji rolls back into Nikudan Hari Sensha. Suigetsu pumps up his whole body with water muscles and leaps up as he is about to get crushed, preparing to launch a series of crushing strikes with the Kubikiribouchou. But Chouji enhances his size even more with Baika no Jutsu and swats Suigetsu, who barely blocks, away.

Suigetsu charges in again and leaps up over Chouharite, scaling Chouji's arm. Before he reaches the neck, however, he gets caught in Chouji's other fist. But a quick throw of his sword wounds Chouji, distracting him long enough for Suigetsu to liquify his body with Suika no Jutsu and slip out to reform and bulk up again on Chouji. And in one quick, smooth motion, he pulls out the sword from Chouji's collarbone and slits his giant throat. 

As Chouji collapses, Suigetsu says, "Heh, I guess it's true. The bigger they are, the harder they really do fall." 

*Winner: Hozuki Suigetsu*



> Hyuga Neji vs Kankuro



Neji and the Sasori puppet will skirmish unproductively, but when Kankuro tries to use the flamethrowers, Neji will spin out of the way and strike Sasori from the side to give him enough breathing room to dart two steps forwards and sever the chakra threads. Rather than wait for them to be reattached, he will follow up with Hakke Kushou to throw Kankuro back and leap in aiming to strike. Kankuro will defend himself with Chichi and Haha's Kikou Junbuu and use their follow up strike to force Neji back. From there he can bring up one Kuroari under Neji, who detects it with the Byakugan and leaps up, but it opens up to reveals one Karasu which shoots off the poison gas bomb. Neji, however, stops his breath and uses Hakke Kaiten to deflect.

 Kankuro will now also bring out another Karasu to attack as well as one Sanshouo to defend. Neji will try to strike at him again with a Kushou only to have it blocked. Kankuro will then go on the offensive with both Karasu, Kuroari, Chichi, and Haha. Neji will scurry back and further using all his speed and skill to defend himself, and deflecting stray projectiles with chakra. But he will also be using the Byakugan to analyze Kankuro's attack pattern. The moment he has it down, he will use twin Hakke Kushou to throw back Chichi and Haha. Kankuro will use the opportunity to bring up a second Kuroari from underground and the two will go to trap him, forcing him to leap up. One of the Karasu will fire it's poison gas bomb and the other will spit up into a series of weapons to strike, while Kankuro reattaches the strings to Sasori and attacks from behind. Neji will use Kaiten to deflect again, destroying the one Karasu and Sasori by hammering their momentum back at them and driving them into the ground with great force. 

But this time, Kankuro is prepared by attaching his chakra strings to Neji to bind him. But before he gets to strike, he suddenly collapses to his knees as the Jyuken strikes him. Neji reveals he planned for this so he could run his chakra back through the chakra strings and target Kankuro. He then slays the now helpless Kankuro in a single strike to the heart. As he stands over his body, he mentions that he has "fought an opponent like you before. The Hyuga clan will not struggle in the same battle twice."

*Winner: Hyuga Neji*



> Nara Shikamaru vs Rock Lee



Lee will dodge around Kagemane no Jutsu while he dashes for Shikamaru, and then open a gate to adequately outmaneuver Kage Nui and the Kagemane Shruiken snuck into the attack. However, in his moment of distraction, Shikamaru will close on Lee with his short swort, baiting him in. Lee will strike at him with the opening move of the Omote Renge but at this point, he is caught in Shikamaru's shadow just as planned and the sword is still coming. Lee will need to open up the fifth gate to deflect the sword. And at this point, Shikamaru will try to use Kage Nui to skewer him, but he can deflect that attack with the opening of the sixth gate and then with that burst of chakra tearing up the ground between him and Shikamaru, the shadow will be disrupted, giving him free reign to end the battle in one swift kick to the head.

Lee declares that hard work really can triumph over genius of any kind.

*Winner: Rock Lee*



> Temari vs Uzumaki Karin



Temari instantly attacks with Kamaitachi no Jutsu to both cut Karin a little and send her flying. She follows through with Fuuton: Kazekiri, which Karin dodges, but then Temari in frustration uses Oukamaitachi to inflict what should be lethal wounds without a possibility of dodging. She goes to check that her opponent is dead, but as she stands over Karin, her enemy leaps back into action and tosses a bloody kunai at her. Temari dodges but gets scratched and although she proceeds to whip the fan at her enemy, Karin avoids the mini bombarding gust.

A fully healed Karin taunts Temari, who is about to attack again when she notices that her cheek, where she got scratched, is beginning to melt off. Karin explains that the same chakra that heals her and can let her heal others if they consume her flesh, can devour others as well if she wishes it too. She tells her that she will sense any attack well enough to dodge it before it's full force hits her and none of her attacks will be strong enough to kill her all at once that way, and that since the cut was on the cheek, the brain will be devoured quickly. Temari then waves her fan, while Karin begins to dodge, and uses Fuuton: Oukakeami, which has the range to hit and the strength to rip Karin to pieces. Temari notes that Karin simply confirmed that her death, would end the technique.

Temari walks over to Karin's body while feeling her face, her rage building, and then channels her Fuuton chakra into the tip of the fan and plunges it down to smash Karin's head completely. The reader sees that Temari's face is now like Two-Face, since Karin's technique had rotted half her face off.

*Winner: Temari*

I'll do Round 3 tomorrow


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 26, 2013)

*Round 3*



> Hozuki Suigetsu vs Hyuga Neji



This time around, in the opening skirmish, when Neji gets around Kubikiribouchou, Suigetsu will have Mizudeppo ready to fire at him. However, Neji can deflect with Hakke Kaiten, forcing Suigetsu to retreat. From there, he can use his water to bulk up his body for more muscular power, and then come at Neji with rapid sword strikes that will force him to retreat since the range is to great. Suigetsu can use twin Mizudeppo to force Neji to use Kaiten, but the moment the rotation slows, he will strike again with his sword. However, Neji will bring one of his arms spiraling out of the rotation to push the sword aside and come out of the rotation in a diagonal spin to deflect the sword out of Suigetsu's grasp, forcing him to retreat again.

When he comes down to land, he can use Hakke Kushou to knock Suigetsu off balance and charge at him to strike him with Jyuken. However, Suigetsu will use Suika no Jutsu to liquify and trap him in his own version of Suiton: Suiro no Jutsu to start drowning him. Neji, however, can use Ichigekishin to break out, while also revealing that Suigetsu can't be hurt by conventional Jyuken. However, a close look from the Byakugan will reveal the presence of tenketsu. His plan will be to shut them down while he is still solid so he can't liquify properly. Suigetsu will bulk up again and charge at Neji rapid firing Mizudeppo to keep him dodging and weaving and deflecting with chakra and then use one well muscled arm to strike at Neji and force him to block while using the other to make the appearance of striking while in fact using another Mizudeppo at point blank range.

However, Neji will be prepared and avoid serious damage from it by releasing a large amount of chakra to deflect, and then with his other hand which isn't blocking, strike lightning quick, targeting as many tenketsu as possible before spinning into Kaiten again to get Suigetsu away. Suigetsu will however come again, this time releasing the water from his arms and extending it out in streams before re-forming it  into hands at the end of the stream for a surprise twin Mizudeppo. He will be counting on Neji to try to strike more of his tenketsu, but Neji will simply amp up his chakra to a greater level than ever to deflect the and strike with a single solid Jyuken strike to the heart and then spin out with Hakke: Dai Kaiten. He will reveal that he targeted all the tenketsu right around the heart in their last scuffle, so his heart alone was vulnerable. With his calm face turning to pure rage, Neji will then mention that "I made the strike soft enough so that you will suffer before you die. For what you did to Hinata, you deserve it." 

*Winner: Hyuga Neji*



> Rock Lee vs Temari



Lee will know that he is going to need some speed to bypass Temari's wind so he will open up to the third gate and come charging in. Temari will need to use Fuuton: Daikamaitachi to deflect, but Lee can instantly open up the fifth gate to give him the speed to dodge out of the Fuuton even at point blank range and get to the other side. It will buy Temari time to whip around and use Fuuton: Kakeami. However, Lee now can easily bypass that technique, however as a wind technique, it's low visibility will force him to leap further out of range than necessary to make sure no hidden gusts cut him so by the time he comes circles for the opening move of his Omote Renge, she will have her fan ready to block. 

She will be knocked up in the air, but before Lee can reach her, she will use her Fuuton to push her upwards and then direct herself to the roof of the stadium and glide down onto it. To counter his speed, she will use Fuuton: Oukamaitachi in conjunction with Kuchiyose: Kirikiri Mai to devastate the whole stadium. However, knowing he needs to reach her before she attacks while he is in this vulnerable position, Lee will open the seventh gate and charge. Temari will confidently begin to swing her fan, sure that she can get off her attack before he reaches her, but then suddenly a massive wave of air pressure will strike her. Lee will reveal that simply by punching the air, although he can't control the pressure like his sensei, he can strike from a distance too. Unprepared, the attack will smash Temari's body badly.

*Winner: Rock Lee*

I will do the tournament finale at some point!


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 28, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Your post was shit was you were thick headed and that's the best you will get. I've already explained how Lee can win in the first two posts. You haven't given anything to suggest that Lee won't one shot Sai's creatures. You haven't shown me Sai reacting to anything as fast as a fifth gated Lee. You haven't given any reason as to why Lee can't jump in the air and attack besides saying he hasn't shown to(which is false as he has). You ignored how Lee has the speed and power to get through everything Sai can do and end this quickly after Lee forces his way into CQC. If you ignore all that while i'm being nice and just repeat "duhhhhh he Sai can fly. Duhhhhhh Sai has ink creatures" even though I alreadyu counted those points then that's what you get. Have your balls drop and man up.
> 
> Oh no, i'm so scared



Reported. Calm down. Stop being upset because you couldn't debate the point with me. It's ridiculous. Pure insults are not the way to go. Again to advise you, I suggest directly responding to people's posts instead of just responding with insults and claims of cancer. Or having to give the feats of a Raikage to Lee to give him a chance. Just think next time. If you actually go back and show you can respond to everything maybe we could talk but since you seem hellbent on ignoring arguments there is nothing we can do. I expect more from you in the future.


@Subtle: I wanted to know if you plan on making any more of these tournaments and if so have they been with any characters that you have in mind?


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, I have considered Jounin and Kage/Akatsuki level tournaments. I actually was thinking up a tournament that would include Deidara, Ei, Gaara, Pain Arc Kakashi, Kisame, Nidaime Mizukage, Kakuzu, Konan, Muu, Onoki, Sasuke&Sai Arc Orochimaru, Sasori, Tsunade, Mei, Hebi Sasuke, and current base Naruto.

Now onto the final round of the tournament with observation commentary from Gai and Hiashi. 

*Championship Round*



> Hyuga Neji vs Rock Lee



Lee opens up to the third gate and charges at Neji, and the two exchange in a high speed taijutsu clash. However, when they break away, Lee realizes that Neji has succeeded in closing quite a few of his tenketsu. He unplugs them with a massive surge of chakra from opening up through the sixth gate and charges again. However, Neji begins spinning and there is a great clash as Lee uses Asa Kujaku and an explosion that sends both combatants flying. They both get up, but it seems apparent that Lee is weakened while Neji has relatively little damage and only from being smashed into the ground.

Hiashi is amazed. Somehow, Neji learned to control the rotation to speed it up and slow it down as he desired, and using the momentum of the rotation to pump out his own rapid strikes as he turned to faced Lee, while the attacks were were deflected by the spinning waves of chakra that were still spinning even as Neji slowed. The strikes were so fast that they were able to reach through that chakra while still coated in them and reach Lee. Gai notes that the rapidly punching, inflamed fists created a shield that blocked most of the strikes, however. But nevertheless, both of them are in awe that Neji has surpassed the Jyuken of his forefathers. Neji declares that the name of this technique, designed specifically to fight Lee, is Hakke Dai Hyaku Nijuuhachi Shou Kaiten.

To unplug some of the tenketsu, Lee will open the seventh gate. However, that won't be enough to unplug all of them so he knows he will not be able to fight at this level for long. He runs in a circle around Neji and then comes in for the opening kick of his Renge techniques, which Neji partially dodges and partially deflects with chakra, but it knocked up in the air anyway by the force of the air pressure. Lee proceeds to run rapidly back and forth on the ground and punches many times. Lee begins to use Hakke Dai Kaiten to deflect the many waves of air pressure coming from all directions but his defense starts unraveling and the rotation is disrupted by the force of the attacks as he is pushed further upwards. As his defense comes all the way down and he begins to drop, he finds himself wrapped in bandages that are then pinned to the ground by a lightning quick pinwheel through and pulled from above on an angle. He tries to release the bandages with chakra, but Lee's kick, with Neji pulled tight, splits him in half. Gai is astounded as Lee reveals what he calls the Saishuu Renge.

Lee begins to cry as Neji's body tumbles. "My hard work finally triumphed over your genius, Neji. But I'd take being a failure over this." 

*Winner: Rock Lee*

The tournament goes to Lee!


----------

